# eBay led floodlight



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

What do you guys think of this blue led bulb? Seems cool to have a few in my tank. Here's a link http://www.ebay.ca/itm/20W-Super-Ac...tection-LED-Floodlight-Aquarium-/270819451941


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Nice find. Forget the fixture. I like those 50W and 100W LED panels. Drooling, looks like first project in the new year coming up!


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Looks like a strong blue color


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I've used that 20w LED before but it was the bluish white colour. I had it mounted to a CPU heatsink and it was way to hot to touch. I'd hope with the heat protection that it would be manageable though. Looks like a solid unit.

cheers,
Chris


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Not cheap to try. You're looking at about $70 for one shipped. If it works, great. Let us know if you try it.


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

I bought one 20 watt. It should be on its way. Il post some pics ones I got it


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice, keep us posted.

Cheers,
Chris


----------

